# Need a lil help please



## tgrimmett (Mar 24, 2015)

A friend of mine asked me to cook for his reunion. It will be for 125 people. He is wanting pulled pork and pulled chicken . I will be fixing meat only his family will be fixing sides. How much raw meat will I need of each to fix? Thanks


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 24, 2015)

I would figure approx 1/2 lb of finished PP per person and figure your pork butt will loose 40% of it's raw weight after being cooked. You'll need to figure out how many people you want to supply for (i.e. cook enough for 75 guests or whatever). I don't think you'd need servings for every single person given you'll be having chicken also.

No idea on the chicken. The cut of chicken you use will yield different amounts of finished meats. The weight loss will be relatively minimal for chicken, so raw to cooked weight should be easy to figure and I'd again figure 1/2 lb per person. 

Best advice I can offer? Cook everything ahead of time, vac seal in 5 lb portions with a bit of finishing sauce, and then freeze. Day of, heat packages in warm water and serve out of desired dishes.


----------



## tgrimmett (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks, i will be cooking whole chickens an pulling them if that helps


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 24, 2015)

tgrimmett said:


> Thanks, i will be cooking whole chickens an pulling them if that helps


Yeah I've never smoked a whole chicken and pulled it for this purpose. Sorry. I would say do a test bird and see what you get. At least you'd get to eat your test


----------

